# My Order Arrives



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

So while relaxing at home today (as today is a holiday for us). My wife gives me the slip to pick up a pkg. Low and behold my order from Atlantic came in. I ordered mostly samplers so i could get a taste of some different things. The coffins I'll most likely save for a special occasion. And now for some cigar Pron lol

Platinum Samplers ( i ordered two)

View attachment 54499


View attachment 54500


Also grabbed these:
View attachment 54501
View attachment 54502
View attachment 54503
View attachment 54504


Now which one to try first.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool pick ups. How long did it take to arrive?


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

a week on the dot. I will for sure order from them again. Awesome service.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

That will keep you busy for awhile.

Nice haul.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice haul, enjoy them!


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice looking pick-ups! 

As to which to smoke first.... considering what the weather must be like in Spruce Groive right now I would smoke the smallest one possible! (unless you're inside of course)

All kidding aside, I've been eyeing the Carlos Torano Exodus 50 yr for awhile now and would likely dive right in!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

some fine looking smokes there! i am a fan of the CAO Americas.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

HGFlex said:


> Nice looking pick-ups!
> 
> As to which to smoke first.... considering what the weather must be like in Spruce Groive right now I would smoke the smallest one possible! (unless you're inside of course)
> 
> All kidding aside, I've been eyeing the Carlos Torano Exodus 50 yr for awhile now and would likely dive right in!


I have to smoke outside. Luckily today is a balmy -1 lol.


----------



## ramanujan (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice, you'll have fun with these sticks


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice pickups! The Carlos Torano's are looking good right now.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a great motherload of cigars there! I can't help but say you've got to start it off right with the CAO Potomac, just seems right!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

man, thats almost like christmas in feb.
good lookin bunch o sticks.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Enjoy the leather from the Potomac!


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice pics... thanks. Gotta luv some cigar p0rn.


----------



## Mrayls (Jul 2, 2009)

I've heard great things about the liberty. Anxious to know what you think.


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

Kampaigner.... where did you order those? u said atlantic? is that an american online site?? U have to pay crazy duty on them when they were shipped over the boarder?



Kampaigner said:


> So while relaxing at home today (as today is a holiday for us). My wife gives me the slip to pick up a pkg. Low and behold my order from Atlantic came in. I ordered mostly samplers so i could get a taste of some different things. The coffins I'll most likely save for a special occasion. And now for some cigar Pron lol
> 
> Platinum Samplers ( i ordered two)
> 
> ...


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

canadacigar said:


> Kampaigner.... where did you order those? u said atlantic? is that an american online site??


Here check out this thread, has all the info on "good" sites for us Canadians to order from

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/283464-companies-deliver-canada-ii-3.html


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Enjoy the cigars Stevie! I'm glad they got to you in rather quickly fashion! Nice choices btw.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice order; I am myself considering ordering a gold or platinum grab bag from Atlantic. Could you tell me (I'm to newbie to recognize all of the bands) what brands were in your platinum sampler so I can get an idea?

Were you hit by custom/duty fees? (PM if you want to keep it discret)


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

ShawnBC said:


> Nice order; I am myself considering ordering a gold or platinum grab bag from Atlantic. Could you tell me (I'm to newbie to recognize all of the bands) what brands were in your platinum sampler so I can get an idea?
> 
> Were you hit by custom/duty fees? (PM if you want to keep it discret)


I would highly suggest getting the platinum bags as those had many good smokes in them. Well worth the price in my opinion. I'll shoot you a pm later today.

And thanks V, I think the biggest surprise so far from that order was the Spanish Galleon. I thought it was going to be a dog rocket, but it was awesome. Now if only the weather here would warm up a little so I can try some more new ones out.:bounce:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Kampaigner said:


> Now if only the weather here would warm up a little so I can try some more new ones out.:bounce:


Warm(er) weather on Fri/Sat looks like - at least in Toronto...arty:


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

sorry new to this... how do you PM??

PM can you PM me regarding Atlantic..... duty on that order


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

You need one more post to access PM's. So toss up another post and then i can PM you. I'm pretty sure its at 15 posts you get pm access.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Gees that must really suck. Getting all those nice stogies. Wish I had the same problem. Nice order bro.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm going to try post-whoring a little to get 15-post counts so that you can PM the sticks that were in the platinum grab bag and regarding custom and duties.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

15 posts achieved, hope my PM inbox is activated! Waiting to hear from you!

EDIT: I've not been registered for 5 days yet. I'll contact you in 2 days.


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

ok 15th post...
PM me Kamp


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

drool


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice, i cant wait to finish my wineador to make my first order


----------

